# Fostering!!! fancies



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello,

Just wanted to say that I will be taking a couple dozen fancies from a breeder down the road because with the new young birds coming he has no were to put them, so will be taking some birds until he can finds homes for them!!! I am so excited because he said that he has Komoner tumblers, Crested helmets, Homers, voorburg croppers, west of England tumblers, and English trumpeters, so he said that he would need some help at the end of January if he did not sell enough at the Woodstock show.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if he has so many why is he breeding more?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Whats his name again since im most likely going to be going to that show.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sorry*



Pigeon lower said:


> Whats his name again since im most likely going to be going to that show.


I can't


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh okay np
Im sure ill find out if somones selling birdies outta there truck or something
Since i kinda am a member of the Woodstock poultry and pet assocition who run it


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

yopigeonguy said:


> I can't


No need to say sorry. It's part of the pigeon world, weather some like it or not.


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

yopigeonguy said:


> Ummm.... I don't know???? I think becaused he is in it really only for the shows and money, so if he has bad birds well they are no good and he will breed and breed until he has a good bird and all those bad birds are sold but he has so many birds that he has alot of unwantedies!!! to me they are fine but he does not believe in plucking so if they have a couple mismark feathers well they are no good, but then again, no plucking is good too( for the Bird!!!) and he has acctually killed some baby birds that were no good so i told him that i would take in anybirds that he did not want or was going to ... Well....."Get rid of"


no need to pluck just snip that way they won't grow back until they moult, but seriously just limit yourself to just 1or 2 breeds that way you can just focus on improving those breeds


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

my only advice to you would be to not over extend yourself as pigeons add up very quickly and crowding becomes an issue very quickly as well so only take in what you can support food and space wise ... other then that good luck and enjoy the birds


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

bundyray said:


> no need to pluck just snip that way they won't grow back until they moult, but seriously just limit yourself to just 1or 2 breeds that way you can just focus on improving those breeds


I think you missed the whole point of the post....
Not talking about clipping wings.....lol
Bruce


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Pigeon lower said:


> Oh okay np
> Im sure ill find out if somones selling birdies outta there truck or something
> *Since i kinda am a member *of the Woodstock poultry and pet assocition who run it


Either you are or your'e not...... Kinda?


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

plumvalley said:


> I think you missed the whole point of the post....
> Not talking about clipping wings.....lol
> Bruce


Bruce M8y wasn't talking bout clipping wings??? if misscolured feathers appear on chest/body no need to pluck just get in there and snip it if misscoloured feathers in flights then no point to exhibiting bird we all need to do some prep for shows


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh, Ok I got what your saying, my bad!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> my only advice to you would be to not over extend yourself as pigeons add up very quickly and crowding becomes an issue very quickly as well so only take in what you can support food and space wise ... other then that good luck and enjoy the birds


ummm.... i am not going to be keeping these birds just fostering untill they can find homes, and i will not be breeding, but thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

bundyray said:


> Bruce M8y wasn't talking bout clipping wings??? if misscolured feathers appear on chest/body no need to pluck just get in there and snip it if misscoloured feathers in flights then no point to exhibiting bird we all need to do some prep for shows


ya, but if you clip them wont there just be the hard root pocking out???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

plumvalley said:


> Either you are or your'e not...... Kinda?


He is, it's just the way he said it


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

yopigeonguy said:


> ya, but if you clip them wont there just be the hard root pocking out???


no buddy you have all the other feathers n down protecting truck load of feathers to a bird


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

bundyray said:


> no buddy you have all the other feathers n down protecting truck load of feathers to a bird


LOL thanks!!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Just a quick question, what breeds do all of you keep???
I keep white homers ( and soon:Komoner tumblers, Crested helmets, Homers, voorburg croppers, west of England tumblers, and English trumpeters!!!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

plumvalley said:


> Either you are or your'e not...... Kinda?


I am, i just tend to put kinda alot from my msn chatting lol
Moookeeman shall be there too


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

I know what you mean...


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

ya LOL don't we all


----------

